# 2000 + Nissan Sentra Projection or Halo Headlights



## JoeyD2000GXE (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been searching the internet far and wide to find a set of Projection or Halo headlights for my 2000 Sentra GXE, but I have come up short. I have found some "euro-clear" and "euro-black" headlights on EBay. Unfortunately, the lights look pretty cheap and I think I can do better than those. If anyone can hook me up with a site or parts dealer where I can find some quality after-market lights, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't think they're made for the b15, however the specV headlights (maybe just se-r and not specV?!?!) are an upgrade that some people have done on the 1.8


----------

